# 11100 Punch biopsy



## wynonna (Sep 23, 2017)

Are there new guidelines for this procedure?  (11100 for a skin punch biopsy) If a punch excision is done and the results prove to be benign or malignant, do we code under "Excision of benign Lesions" for 11400-11471? and 11600-11646 for "Excision of Malignant Lesions"? (assuming we have dimensions and location on body) or do we always code punch biopsy under 11100 when we have pathology/dimensions/body location.
 When do we actually use 11100?
thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 23, 2017)

Biopsy (11000) is taking a sample of a lesion for analysis. Its different from an excision which is full-thickness (through the dermis) removal of a lesion, including margins.


----------



## cgaston (Sep 25, 2017)

Select your code based not only on _what_ was done but _why_ it was done.  


Was the service scheduled to take a sample for biopsy? 11000

Was is scheduled to remove a lesion?  Then the 114XX or 116XX codes


Hope it helps!


----------



## wynonna (Sep 27, 2017)

*11100*

Yes this info helps.  Also, my provider told me if a piece is taken for biopsy, it is billed 11100.  If the ENTIRE lesion, with margins is excised, it is then billed according to nature--benign or malignant in 114 or 116 range.
thank you


----------

